# Schlechte-Gute Horrorfilme:Wer kennt welche?



## EXRage (6. September 2010)

Hiho!

In letzter zeit schaue ich gerne diese eher unbekannten(zumindest sind sie das meist für mich)"Horrorfilme" die ab und zu mal so im TV kommen.
Zuletzt kam da zB "Shrooms" oder "Wrong Turn 1+2","see no evil" und ein paar andere...kannte ich bis dahin nicht...
Kamen irgendwie zum Teil wie low-budget rüber-was wie ich finde an der nicht so festen Handlung und Story liegt^^- aber hatten irgendwie was.

kennt ihr noch mehr davon?

greets EXR


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt mehr?^^*

Vielleicht solltest du den Threadtitel mal anpassen, ist doch sehr allgemein gehalten.


----------



## Master Shake (6. September 2010)

Cabin Fever, Dog Soldiers, The Hills have Eyes, The Devil's Reject, Dark City (echt gut), Freddy vs. Jason, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, House of the Dead (trash), Hostel, SAW 4-6, Land of the Dead...


----------



## Waldfee4890 (6. September 2010)

Death Tunnel fällt mir da noch ein, hab ich selbst vor Kurzem erst geschaut.


----------



## ShiZon (6. September 2010)

Die Kult-Horror schlechthin sind die Vögel, Shinning mit Jack Nicholson obwohl der mehr Psychothriller ist und Tanz der Teufel 1. Beim zweiten Teil mußte ich stellenweise sogar lachen oder den dritten Teil hätten sie sich gleich sparen können, da er mehr zu einer Horrorkomödie verkommen ist.

Welchen ich auch noch gut finde ist Dreamcatcher, Event Horizon, Ghostship, 13 Geister mehr fallen mir gerade nicht ein, da ich selten Horrorfilme schaue, das schaffe ich nervlich nicht, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, habe nämlich Epilepsie.


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2010)

Also, hier stehen doch mehr als genug Horrorfilme drin: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...tester-horror-film-thriller-aller-zeiten.html  und scheinbar geht es ja doch nicht um "schlechte" Horrorfilme, sondern eher um unbekannte. Also reinschauen und notieren, was Du nicht kennst


----------



## Wendigo (6. September 2010)

Gut: Silent Hill (wurde noch nicht genannt)

Schlecht: House of the Dead; der name fällt mir nicht ein, aber es gibt einen dänischen Horrorfilm in dem ein Aufzug Menschen umbringt.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. September 2010)

Jop Silent hill war echt top, als der im kino kam wollte ich erst nicht rein weil ich dachte das kann ja nur Dünschüss werden. Aber als ich ihn mir dann angesehen hab, habe ich mich einfach nur geärgert das ich nicht im Kino war .


----------



## Professor Frink (6. September 2010)

Open your eyes
Echte PsychoSpannung vom feinsten !


----------



## feivel (7. September 2010)

schlechte gute Horrorfilme?

da wär mal der Scarecrowslayer und alle seine Teile..so schlecht, dass es schon wieder lustig ist.
letztens geschaut: The Train....tatsächlich nur noch für Genrefreaks.


----------



## norse (7. September 2010)

richtig gute?

REC
Dawn Of The Dead
Diary Of The Dead


----------



## Wendigo (7. September 2010)

Diary of the Dead. Ist das der Teil aus den 80er?


----------



## Opheliac (8. September 2010)

schlecht:
-Rec Reihe
-Paranormal Activity
-Blair Witch Reihe
gut:
-Evil Dead I-II
-Braindead
-Return Of the Living Dead 1-3


----------



## orca113 (8. September 2010)

Mein Geheimtipp:

Wolfs Creek

Sehr gut.


----------



## Dmx125 (13. September 2010)

gut

The Hills have Eyze
Saw(nicht alle)
Haunted Hill 1(fande ich sehr unterhaltsam)
Braindead
13 Geister

schlecht

Haunted Hill 2
Blair Witch(Alle)

MFG Kai


----------



## Moritz2000 (13. September 2010)

orca26 schrieb:


> Mein Geheimtipp:
> 
> Wolfs Creek
> 
> Sehr gut.



Oh ja.
Übler Film...Habe den vor einigen Jahren zum ersten Mal gesehen, man man man  Echt genial


----------



## orca113 (13. September 2010)

Ne,der ist echt super.Mir hat der echt gut gefallen.Aber war hart...


----------



## kazzig (20. September 2010)

Den ersten Teil von REC fand ich zum Beispiel wirklich gut, weil es irgendwie einfach neu und nicht im Stil Blair Witch Project war (Wald, Gruppe, Monster, Mörder, usw.)

Leider kann man sich nur einen Teil von REC anschauen, weil der zweite Teil im Prinzip genau das gleiche gewesen ist.
Für 2011 haben sie ja den dritten Teil angekündigt, aber meine Erwartungen schraube ich wie gesagt nicht wirklich hoch!


----------



## EXRage (20. September 2010)

Hab mir mal einige der von euch genannten Filme zu Gemühte geführt 
Sind gute Sachen dabei! 

thx


----------



## TH1 (4. November 2010)

Die folgenden sind meine Top-3:

Haus der 1000 Leichen 
The hills have eyes
The Devils Reject´s 

Hier findest du Filmbewertungen dazu im Horrorfilm-Blog von family-of-horror:
Film-Datenbank für Horrorfilme


----------



## wari (5. November 2010)

Opheliac schrieb:


> schlecht:
> -Rec Reihe
> -Paranormal Activity
> -Blair Witch Reihe
> ...


 

fail, bitte anders rum 

ne, im ernst, ist geschmacksache, aber ich steh total auf filme wie REC und paranormal activity

vor kurzem Zombiland gesehn, meiner meinung nach der beste zombiefilm.. vor allem weil er sich teilweise wie ein teenistreifen ansieht und sich nicht nur komplett ums zombiemetzeln dreht, zb kleine lovestory xD.. gabs bisher eig noch nicht in derartigen filmen...


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (9. November 2010)

Titanic


----------



## huehnerrache (9. November 2010)

Also, Titanic war einer der schlimmsten.Ich musste schon vorher weinen 
3h "neeiiiinnn"
Hab vor kurzem Triangel geguckt der war so horror.
Immer und immer wieder das selbe.


----------



## Sash (9. November 2010)

naja triangle fand ich irgendwie blöd.. zombieland ist cool..


----------



## NCphalon (9. November 2010)

Ganz lustig finde ich

-Planet Terror
-Pandorum (SciFi-Horror?^^)
-The Descent
-Halloween

Un dann noch die par hundert die ich vergessen hab xD 

Schlechte Horrorfilme falln mir net ein^^


----------



## Veriquitas (9. November 2010)

Human Centipede ist gut aber kein wirklicher Horrorfilm sondern eher nen kranker Film.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvuopBG7tBc


----------



## huehnerrache (13. November 2010)

YouTube - HD PREMIERE! The Horribly Slow Murderer with the Extremely Inefficient Weapon by Richard Gale

Der is jetzt mal wirklich empfehlenswert, aber auch sehr GRAUSAM.


----------



## Icejester (14. November 2010)

Opheliac schrieb:


> schlecht:
> 
> -Paranormal Activity



Der war echt langweilig und das Ende war furchtbar vorhersehbar. Komisch, daß der so einen Hype verursacht hat.


----------



## newjohnny (14. November 2010)

Der m.M. schlechteste Horrorfilmist Brain Dead Zombies, ich sag nur: Das ausgestochene Auge ist eine gepellte Kartoffel..


----------



## NuTSkuL (14. November 2010)

30 days of night
All the boys love Mandy Lane (ansichtssache, kein richtiger horror)
Deathwatch (1.Weltkriegs Horror)
Dead Snow (so schlecht, dass er wieder gut is)
Doghouse (Horror-Komödie)
Pandorum


----------



## orca113 (14. November 2010)

All The Boys Love Mandy Lane ist einfach nur geil... vor allem weil ich voll auf Amber Heard stehe...

ist das ein g...s Stück in dem Film...


----------



## leopard95 (2. Dezember 2010)

Jeepers Creepers ist sch.... da sehen die leichen aus wie Schaufensterpuppen von Karstadt, aber ansonsten ganz amüsant.


----------



## Sash (2. Dezember 2010)

ende fand ich blöd..


----------



## henne121 (2. Dezember 2010)

Für mich machden gute Horrorfilme Schockmomente aus,also wenn man sich richtig erschreckt. Blankes Fleisch und Blut kann ich mir beim Metzger um die Ecke angucken, das ist keine große Kunst ohne jetzt das Fleischerhandwerk herunterzuspielen.
The Descent ist da ganz gut...auch wenn mich der Anfang eher skeptisch gestimmt hat.
The last House on the left ist zwar irgendwie nicht so der Horro-Film, aber irgendwie n cooler "Auf-die-Fresse-Film" wo sich die Rollen von Opfer/Täter sehr geil vertauschen.


----------



## serafen (14. Dezember 2010)

Auf jeden Fall vormerken werde ich mir *The Rite* mit Anthony Hopkins - bleibt nur zu hoffen, der Film wird am Ende genauso gut wie die Trailer *ggg*


----------



## maik4du (25. Dezember 2010)

The Shining ... ein muss
Die nacht der Lebenden Toten ... aus den 60ern in schwarz-weiß .... absolut kranke *******


----------



## HolySh!t (26. Dezember 2010)

Sehr gut fand ich REC 1 und 2
Wohingegen ich Paranormal Activity totl öde fand. Ich hab nur den ersten Teil gesehen, der zweite soll ja schon gruseliger sein.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Dezember 2010)

Der beste "Schlecht-Gut-Horrorfilm"  ist Blair Witch Project. Die eine Hälfte aller Zuschauer findet ihn genial (ich auch), die andere Hälfte findet ihn absolut langweilig.


----------



## david430 (26. Dezember 2010)

also für mich ist die reinkanation des schlechten horrorfilmgeschmacks wrong turn 2. der erste war ja noch ganz passabel, aber der zweite....  die EMO-Veganerin, die Menschenfleisch essen muss und dann aus lauter Zorn die mutanten hexelt. schlimmer gehts nimmer


----------



## MrStrobeck100 (26. Dezember 2010)

SAW xD


----------



## Böhser Cabal (27. Dezember 2010)

Mega Shark vs. Giant Octopus.


Der wohl grottigste Monsterfilm aller Zeiten...aber wenigstens mit einer *hüstel* lustigen Szene:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBizgLZX7W0&feature=related


----------



## Novox (29. Dezember 2010)

Also ich finde grade die Paranormal Acitvity Filme total ätzend :S Ich bin normalerweise der totale Horrorfilm-Freak aber da ist bei mir Schluss, das ging irgendwie gar nicht  Also die 2 die da rausgekommen sind fand ich für mich selbst total krass, weils einfach nur so Psycho ist >.< Ich bekomm schon Gänsehaut, wenn ich jemandem davon erzähle


----------



## AeroX (30. Dezember 2010)

Also ich kann jedem den Film 'Mirrors' empfehlen. Ein super Film finde ich. 
mfg


----------



## Wendigo (6. Januar 2011)

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einen Filmnamen...

Der besagte Film kam schon einige Male im Fernsehen.

Es geht darum, dass ein durch Inzest über viele Generationen zu kleinen Monstern mutierte Familie sich  im Untergrund einer Stadt herumtreibt und sich von Leichen ernährt.

Einzig ein Familienmitglied entspricht nicht den typischen Merkmalen seiner Familie  und führt ein fast normales Leben. Allerdings leidet er an ner Blutkrankheit oder so.

Er begibt sich irgendwann mit seiner Frau/Freundin auf die Such nach seinen Familienwurzeln.

Der Familienname ist Van Damn oder so. Genaues weiss ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Fettmull (7. Januar 2011)

Sehr guter Horrorfilm ist "Orphan", ein echter Insider, wenn ihr mich fragt.

mfg


----------



## orca113 (9. Januar 2011)

Es gibt nichts schlechteres als Zombie Nation!!!!!!!!


----------



## luxxxaeterna (9. Januar 2011)

Battle Royale fällt mir da spontan ein. So hochgelobt wie der ist, so schlecht ist der auch!


----------



## Nucleus (10. Januar 2011)

luxxxaeterna schrieb:


> Battle Royale fällt mir da spontan ein. So hochgelobt wie der ist, so schlecht ist der auch!



/sign


----------



## psuch (13. Januar 2011)

Ansonsten ist Drag me to Hell auch ein sehr netter Streifen


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Dezember 2011)

Hier kann man den Kult-Horror The Evil-Dead/Tanz der Teufel in deutsch angucken. Muss man gesehen haben!

Tanz der Teufel - The Evil Dead - YouTubehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUI2nRs3D6E


----------



## nick9999 (1. Januar 2012)

Dead Snow

de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_Snow


----------

